# Chocolate Havanese



## rrunkles (Mar 24, 2016)

I just got my now 11 week old puppy a couple weeks ago, and she's the first Chocolate Havanese I've ever seen, much less owned. I'm curious as to what other Chocolate Havanese owners have experienced as to how coloring changes, if at all? My other Havanese was a dark brown/black/tan when I got him and he is now cream/silver/black with some light tan on his ears. Do Chocolate Havanese typically change so drastically in coloring, too? Penny is probably a milk-chocolate with white markings on her chest, feet, and chin.

Thanks!!


----------



## Heather's (Jun 18, 2012)

Penny is a beautiful puppy! Truffles was dark brown with white paws and now has silvered, but still has a lot of brown through her coat. Everyone was surprised she changed so much.


----------



## rrunkles (Mar 24, 2016)

Truffles is so cute! It's so fascinating how their coats can change color so drastically!


----------



## JoJo's Grayt (Dec 10, 2015)

My JoJo is chocolate as well and I love seeing the different shading. So far her body (which is chocolate and white - parti) are the same but her face is significantly lighter. Her littermate sister is nearby and she started out very similar to your baby. Today at almost 5 months the sister has started silvering slightly in the face and you can see the hair by her skin is lighter than the deep chocolate coloring from when she was when just a few weeks younger. Happy for you and your puppies.


----------



## Marbel (May 20, 2014)

I have a chocolate but my Chloe is predominately white with chocolate patches and a chocolate face


----------



## Ollie"s Mom (May 23, 2014)

Our new little guy is a dark chocolate right now as he is only 10 weeks, we would love it if he stayed dark, but it doesn't really matter. His dad is a parti with lots of chocolate markings and he is still a very dark chocolate and he is 4 almost 5 years old. His mom is a dark milk chocolate and she is 4 years old. Our breeder said mom has had two litters prior to this one and there is a good chance Hershey (our new little guy) will hold his color based on dogs she has seen from the previous litters. Who knows, we are biased so light or dark we will think he is gorgeous, which is the case with all our pups, right?


----------



## w8in (Feb 11, 2016)

My friends Chocolate was darn chocolate on her back now she is almost all white with chocolate thru tail and ears. I tease her and tell her she's a brown noser!


----------



## boomana (Jul 9, 2015)

Lola at six, eight and ten months. She almost looks like a different dog every day lately as her adult coat is starting to come in. At her roots, she's a really light tan, and she's starting to get lots of white hairs. Her tail is now mostly white. She looks like a patchwork quilt, especially when the wind is blowing and you see everything at once. She's brown, red, white, silver, and tan!


----------



## DebW (Jun 11, 2013)

My Sheldon was a dark chocolate. Now at age 3, his body is beginning to silver a little, but his head has stayed dark brown.


----------

